# Let's give this one more try before I quit.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 20, 2018)

Figured it would be worth one more shot at this before I give up completely.
So. Making a fursona I don't hate. I'm stuck.
Either I make an animal based character and I just don't stick with it, or I make a character that I like but isn't remotely anthro. (And thus, does not qualify.)
I mean, I liked my previous character, which wasn't remotely a fursona by any means, but it just didn't fit so I don't see what the point of it was.

Maybe it's just because I'm not fond of most animals.
Or I don't have that weird ass _therian connection_ or whatever bull that some do. Sure thing, I can make an anthropomorphic skink or crow person but it wouldn't be remotely like me.
And also would be a real pain to actually draw.

So, I'm out of ideas. I don't know what to try next.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 20, 2018)

well, you might have heard this before, but it doesn't have to be anthro. i've seen aliens and demons and transformers and video game species and all kinds of shit. you could say your character is a krogan from mass effect with 4 testes and no one would bat an eye. not to mention feral, if that floats your boat. what "qualifies" is v broad actually. 

and it doesn't have to be be a spirit animal or some bullshit. i sure as shit ain't a kitty cat nor a necromancer, but that's what my 'sona is cause i just thought it'd be interesting. therian-ism is pretty odd imo, and it's definitely not mandatory. maybe just try to think of it as a character you'd like to play around with rather than something you have to be? i dunno. 

sorry this probably wasn't helpful at all. v.v​


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 21, 2018)

I dunno why your boyfriend is so adamant on you becoming a furry.


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 21, 2018)

You should totally make a peter's banded skink sona! you can tweak it however you'd like...don't let others make you feel like it needs to be one way or its not a sona...you do you!


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 21, 2018)

Sometimes an OC is just an OC.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 21, 2018)

For some there deeply connected to there fursona, for some they have no connection and there are all sorts of variation in between. I have also encountered others that have no fursona at all and don't feel any need to create one. 

I would say take a step back and ask your self first do you want or desire to create a fursona?


----------



## modfox (Mar 21, 2018)

a pumpkin


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2018)

Make a slug 'sona.


----------



## Ota Kibagami (Mar 21, 2018)

The only thing I got to say is if you feel the need to force yourself to make in fursona then maybe you don't like the furry fandom because it seems like you're trying to force yourself into it. I understand people like the are working like the fact that most people get very detailed into the characters at the create but on the other hand you got to see it as other people making creative art that could possibly become something even more than that.


----------



## SharkyCaleb (Mar 21, 2018)

Perhaps taking a break is the best option for now. I was exceptionally frustrated as I floated between sonas for years and nothing felt quite right. Once I stopped thinking about it so much and feeling stressed about it a little time passed and I ended up making my shark without meaning to. I wasn't even a part of the fandom at the time and had no furry friends, but now he's stuck with me for years.


----------



## chistota (Mar 21, 2018)

it took me a long time to make my OC and Im still not completely sure about it, something seems to be mising ;_; I know how you feel


----------



## ItsFleco (Mar 22, 2018)

For me, I don't consider my fursona to be separate from me nor a part of me. It's more like... a mask. I like the idea of having plenty of anonymity when interacting with people so that I feel more confident due to not having to face social repercussions on my "real" self. Sure, online I have plenty of anonymity, but I also find that a fursona provides a convenient and literal mask when talking to strangers.

I honestly don't feel that much of a personal connection to puffins, nor am I a therian. I chose a puffin as my fursona because I simply like puffins and I think they look pretty nice. In addition, few fursuiters use a puffin fursona, so I could stand out a little bit. 

To reiterate my point, this fursona is for the sake of not having to restrain myself when talking to others. I can be exactly how I want to be - no matter how awkward (even though I'm not actually a very socially-awkward person).


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 28, 2018)

dont listen to the haters and if they dont accept you as you are you can just vore them with your reptilian mouth


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 28, 2018)

It does not need to be an anthro for it to count. If you want to have a feral character, that's cool. You do you. ☆


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a (popular for some reason) fursona guide that may help you: 
ruffimutt.deviantart.com: A guide on how to make your first fursona!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> well, you might have heard this before, but it doesn't have to be anthro. i've seen aliens and demons and transformers and video game species and all kinds of shit. you could say your character is a krogan from mass effect with 4 testes and no one would bat an eye. not to mention feral, if that floats your boat. what "qualifies" is v broad actually.
> 
> and it doesn't have to be be a spirit animal or some bullshit. i sure as shit ain't a kitty cat nor a necromancer, but that's what my 'sona is cause i just thought it'd be interesting. therian-ism is pretty odd imo, and it's definitely not mandatory. maybe just try to think of it as a character you'd like to play around with rather than something you have to be? i dunno.
> 
> sorry this probably wasn't helpful at all. v.v​





Yvvki said:


> It does not need to be an anthro for it to count. If you want to have a feral character, that's cool. You do you. ☆



Er... no. Feral is even _less _appealing. I'm on the other end of the scale here.



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I dunno why your boyfriend is so adamant on you becoming a furry.



He's not.



MsRavage said:


> You should totally make a peter's banded skink sona! you can tweak it however you'd like...don't let others make you feel like it needs to be one way or its not a sona...you do you!



I tried it, it didn't really work out. It was cute and all, but not something I could use to represent myself.



Ota Kibagami said:


> The only thing I got to say is if you feel the need to force yourself to make in fursona then maybe you don't like the furry fandom because it seems like you're trying to force yourself into it. I understand people like the are working like the fact that most people get very detailed into the characters at the create but on the other hand you got to see it as other people making creative art that could possibly become something even more than that.



You're right. I don't like it.



modfox said:


> a pumpkin





Mr. Fox said:


> Make a slug 'sona.



How helpful of you both.


----------



## Cawdabra (Mar 28, 2018)

I will always see you as a skink, skink-shaming me eternally.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> I will always see you as a skink, skink-shaming me eternally.



Not if I change my title.
Boom.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Er... no. Feral is even _less _appealing. I'm on the other end of the scale here.


what about literally anything else i said? demons, aliens, mythological creatures, plants, video game species?​


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> How helpful of you both.


What? Slugs can be cute, you can make it fluffy with big eyes. Upside is it will be unique, too.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> What? Slugs can be cute, you can make it fluffy with big eyes. Upside is it will be unique, too.


I like this idea, that sounds really cute!
 I'm still struggling myself with how to settle on a fursona. Like, should it be me, but an animal? Or just a character I'd use a lot? I don't have any anthro characters so I'm just making them as I go along with no real connection. My profile pic is totally me but an opossum. I know it's open, but should it not be? This is harder than how you guys make it look! lol.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> What? Slugs can be cute, you can make it fluffy with big eyes. Upside is it will be unique, too.



What kind of slug is fluffy?!
They can be cute, but they've got no limbs.
Limbs are something I need.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> what about literally anything else i said? demons, aliens, mythological creatures, plants, video game species?​



Demons can be pretty cool. If they're done right.
But then they stop being anthro.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Pick something you can make alot of puns with.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Pick something you can make alot of puns with.


I back this notion.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Pick something you can make alot of puns with.



I don't like puns.
I know, how cruel of me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> What kind of slug is fluffy?!
> They can be cute, but they've got no limbs.
> Limbs are something I need.


The kind you can make fluffy. It's based on a work of fiction so it doesn't have to follow any specific formula. And you can make cute little arms.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> The kind you can make fluffy. It's based on a work of fiction so it doesn't have to follow any specific formula. And you can make cute little arms.



Then it stops being a slug.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Then it stops being a slug.


Well, yes, and no. Suppose it could be some type of OC, like a caterpillar slug hybrid, thing.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, yes, and no. Suppose it could be some type of OC, like a caterpillar slug hybrid, thing.



And that defies biology.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Figured it would be worth one more shot at this before I give up completely.
> So. Making a fursona I don't hate. I'm stuck.
> Either I make an animal based character and I just don't stick with it, or I make a character that I like but isn't remotely anthro. (And thus, does not qualify.)
> I mean, I liked my previous character, which wasn't remotely a fursona by any means, but it just didn't fit so I don't see what the point of it was.
> ...


I highly advise kinda making your own species, just do what you wanna do-it can be easy for you to draw, but something you like as well  Creating your own species shouldn't be that hard if you have an idea of what you want (i.e. long tail, scales, antlers, stands on all fours usually, always has antennas) 
And you're fursona doesn't have to be anthro, my first fursona was a feral dragon/lizard, I used to stink at drawing anthro, I then created a suit for him that was anthro and it was all good


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> I highly advise kinda making your own species, just do what you wanna do-it can be easy for you to draw, but something you like as well  Creating your own species shouldn't be that hard if you have an idea of what you want (i.e. long tail, scales, antlers, stands on all fours usually, always has antennas)
> And you're fursona doesn't have to be anthro, my first fursona was a feral dragon/lizard, I used to stink at drawing anthro, I then created a suit for him that was anthro and it was all good



That's kind of what I did. Well, actually, it's a shared species with two other people, but still.

But they're basically weird looking elves with tails and lizard feet. That's not really anthro, is it?
I had the option to put fur or cat ears on, but I didn't like that.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> That's kind of what I did. Well, actually, it's a shared species with two other people, but still.
> 
> But they're basically weird looking elves with tails and lizard feet. That's not really anthro, is it?
> I had the option to put fur or cat ears on, but I didn't like that.


It doesn't have to be anthro lol, as long as you feel it's-well-you, it's fine! c:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And that defies biology.


What does biology have to do with a fictional character? Do you think Walt Disney gave a crap about how Mickey Mouse digests and spits out food? I highly doubt it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> What does biology have to do with a fictional character? Do you think Walt Disney gave a crap about how Mickey Mouse digests and spits out food? I highly doubt it.



I'm not trying to make a goddamn Mickey Mouse here. I personally like realism in my fiction.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm not trying to make a goddamn Mickey Mouse here. I personally like realism in my fiction.


Then that just defies fiction. :^)


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Then that just defies fiction. :^)



Breaking news; lizard-people are real. I have a tail in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Breaking news; lizard-people are real. I have a tail in real life.


That might not be reminiscent of a reptile, though.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That might not be reminiscent of a reptile, though.



How do you know that?
It's covered in scales, and if I feel threatened, it might fall off.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2018)

Whoops,  I read your post wrong. Sorry about that. Lol.

I'm pretty sure someone in the forums had a human fursona, because SURPRISE  Humans are animals. 

Also... I always thought of furries as being these alien sentient beings that just happen to look like animals we know exist... but literally anything can be a furry because we have never encountered such a thing before. So it's free to the imagination.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Demons can be pretty cool. If they're done right.
> But then they stop being anthro.


not if you choose a demon that was originally more beastial and then anthro them up. or say fuck it like the countless others who have demon sonas and just do it.

not to be rude, but you seem rather, uh, creatively challenged. like even when you have bunches of people telling you it's okay to pick whatever, you still lock yourself into these stupid limitations that don't seem to have anything to do with what you want (ie, me shooting down a pig sona cause one killed my father) but rather what you think this fandom demands (which is b.s. cause the fandom is actively telling you that those guidelines don't exist). and then you don't even try to come up with ways to work around these self imposed guidelines. ​


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> not if you choose a demon that was originally more beastial and then anthro them up. or say fuck it like the countless others who have demon sonas and just do it.
> 
> not to be rude, but you seem rather, uh, creatively challenged. like even when you have bunches of people telling you it's okay to pick whatever, you still lock yourself into these stupid limitations that don't seem to have anything to do with what you want (ie, me shooting down a pig sona cause one killed my father) but rather what you think this fandom demands (which is b.s. cause the fandom is actively telling you that those guidelines don't exist). and then you don't even try to come up with ways to work around these self imposed guidelines. ​


Personally, I like that idea, demon/anthros are the shit.  
More on topic though, I also think it's important to remember that OP already mentioned this is a last ditch effort and they shouldn't have to ingratiate everyone for trying to help, nor should they lie about not wanting to take certain advice as they disregard it. I appreciate the honesty. If they weren't trying, though, they wouldn't have made the thread. Plus, it is a fursona after all, I do believe pickiness is to be expected from some. I know I'm picky about what my sona is, wouldn't you be?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> not if you choose a demon that was originally more beastial and then anthro them up. or say fuck it like the countless others who have demon sonas and just do it.
> 
> not to be rude, but you seem rather, uh, creatively challenged. like even when you have bunches of people telling you it's okay to pick whatever, you still lock yourself into these stupid limitations that don't seem to have anything to do with what you want (ie, me shooting down a pig sona cause one killed my father) but rather what you think this fandom demands (which is b.s. cause the fandom is actively telling you that those guidelines don't exist). and then you don't even try to come up with ways to work around these self imposed guidelines. ​



No, it's not that I can't come up with something, it's just that everything I've made that fits the definition of "anthro" I end up disliking.

Like my failed skink character, for instance. Cute, yes, but it's not me.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

slyslays444 said:


> Personally, I like that idea, demon/anthros are the shit.
> More on topic though, I also think it's important to remember that OP already mentioned this is a last ditch effort and they shouldn't have to ingratiate everyone for trying to help, nor should they lie about not wanting to take certain advice as they disregard it. I appreciate the honesty. If they weren't trying, though, they wouldn't have made the thread. Plus, it is a fursona after all, I do believe pickiness is to be expected from some. I know I'm picky about what my sona is, wouldn't you be?


well, i did say that he was being picky about things that aren't really his preferences but more this idea that it _has_ to be an anthro, and a very narrow definition of stuant at that. like, I don't want a pat on the head or a gold star. i just think he's being too hard on himself and his characters.​


KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No, it's not that I can't come up with something, it's just that everything I've made that fits the definition of "anthro" I end up disliking.
> 
> Like my failed skink character, for instance. Cute, yes, but it's not me.


but why this fixation on anthro, and why this incredibly narrow definition of it?​


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> well, i did say that he was being picky about things that aren't really his preferences but more this idea that it _has_ to be an anthro, and a very narrow definition of stuant at that. like, I don't want a pat on the head or a gold star. i just think he's being too hard on himself and his characters.​
> 
> but why this fixation on anthro, and why this incredibly narrow definition of it?​



...Because it's not a fursona otherwise.
Like, I made this thread in an attempt to stay interested in the whole anthro thing. Or whatever.
But if I can't get along with a character that is anthro, then what's the point of being here?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Make a hairless something. :3 You seem like a hairless.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> ...Because it's not a fursona otherwise.
> Like, I made this thread in an attempt to stay interested in the whole anthro thing. Or whatever.
> But if I can't get along with a character that is anthro, then what's the point of being here?


i will say again, as many others have said before me, a fursona doesn't have to be anthro. it can literally be anything you want it to be. and if you look through the site, you can find tons of people who don't have anthro animals as their characters. and anthro literally just means giving human traits to a non human thing, so you are in no way limited beyond your imagination.

and not all people in the fandom have fursona. and you certainly don't need one to hang out here if you want to be here. you can stay for the company or the art of the stories or the roleplay. or leave if you really don't want to be here. like I said, you're putting all these restrictions on yourself and you really don't have to.​


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> i will say again, as many others have said before me, a fursona doesn't have to be anthro. it can literally be anything you want it to be. and if you look through the site, you can find tons of people who don't have anthro animals as their characters. and anthro literally just means giving human traits to a non human thing, so you are in no way limited beyond your imagination.
> 
> and not all people in the fandom have fursona. and you certainly don't need one to hang out here if you want to be here. you can stay for the company or the art of the stories or the roleplay. or leave if you really don't want to be here. like I said, you're putting all these restrictions on yourself and you really don't have to.​



But I tried that and I didn't feel like _one of them. _So no, not really.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> But I tried that and I didn't feel like _one of them. _So no, not really.


then maybe you need to adjust your perceptions rather than your character, eh?​


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> then maybe you need to adjust your perceptions rather than your character, eh?​



Uh... no. If I don't fit in, I don't fit in. I can't force myself to, nor can I make others accept me.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Uh... no. If I don't fit in, I don't fit in. I can't force myself to, nor can I make others accept me.


If they didn't accept you, then they wouldn't have bothered to comment to this forum. 
Honestly, you really need to stop with this pessimistic outlook on everything.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 29, 2018)

Be one of these.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> well, i did say that he was being picky about things that aren't really his preferences but more this idea that it _has_ to be an anthro, and a very narrow definition of stuant at that. like, I don't want a pat on the head or a gold star. i just think he's being too hard on himself and his characters.​


Yeah I can't argue with that. 




Dongding said:


> Make a hairless something. :3 You seem like a hairless.


 A BALDsona! I like this lol. 

Also, you could just make your fursona literally a person in an animal costume. I guess. I mean if there truly aren't restrictions, what stops you from having a human character (which you said for realistic purposes in your fiction) would be a good idea, and have them identify with an animal? Technically, that'd be a fursona. I have a human character who wears a panda suit, which helped me fit him into my storyline without stretching beyond what I'm comfortable with having in my stories. I dunno, just a suggestion.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> If they didn't accept you, then they wouldn't have bothered to comment to this forum.
> Honestly, you really need to stop with this pessimistic outlook on everything.



Then let me rephrase - even if they act like they are okay with having me around, I still don't feel like I'm participating.



Dongding said:


> Be one of these.



My character has to be safe for work. That's not safe for work.
And... nah. Still not really that into mammals.



slyslays444 said:


> Yeah I can't argue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Human characters are boring.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Then let me rephrase - even if they act like they are okay with having me around, I still don't feel like I'm participating.



You don't need to?
No one's forcing you to be like everyone else...


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> You don't need to?
> No one's forcing you to be like everyone else...



I know but -- ugh. I don't know how to explain it.
At this point I'm probably just virtually self harming or something. I don't know whh I WANT to be a part of it, considering most of it makes me angry. Guess I just like making myself miserable.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I know but -- ugh. I don't know how to explain it.
> At this point I'm probably just virtually self harming or something. I don't know whh I WANT to be a part of it, considering most of it makes me angry. Guess I just like making myself miserable.


Well what about the fandom do you like then? Maybe I can help figure out what you want. haha.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Well what about the fandom do you like then? Maybe I can help figure out what you want. haha.


Shoutout to you for being so positive and helpful. 




KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Human characters are boring.


Oh. Well, what kind of characters do you realistically put into your fiction? There has to be something you can do. Sorry I can't offer more help!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Kobold? 3:


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Well what about the fandom do you like then? Maybe I can help figure out what you want. haha.



...
Is there anything?
I don't know if I really do like any of it or if I just like, for some reason, being "ironically" into it and self sabotaging.

Don't care for most of the art; there's like a tiny, TINY minority that's nice, but that tends to not truly be furry anyway. The rest is basically gay porn of fox men drawn in the same boring cartoon style, and I don't care for that. Don't like SFW dogs either.

No interest in fursuiting. Seems it tends to go with the age regression kinda roleplaying. I also have an actual phobia of puppets and the like, which sometimes includes mascot suits.

I like roleplaying, in theory, but furry roleplayers appear to be the bottom of the barrel. The only people I've found interested in roleplaying with me are people with overpowered OCs, a huge ego, and a dom/sub fetish. Eugh.

When my boyfriend and I interact with the fandom together, that's kinda amusing. But again, it's probably an ironic interest, as in "hey furries are fucked up, let'a get on Discord/Second Life and see how long it takes for some neckbeard to hit on us."



slyslays444 said:


> Oh. Well, what kind of characters do you realistically put into your fiction? There has to be something you can do. Sorry I can't offer more help!



I don't know, I barely create anything. Sometimes I roleplay but I deliberately leave out any mention of a species.

You make it sound like I'm some kind of novel writer. I'm not.



Dongding said:


> Kobold? 3:



Aren't those the short goblin-like things who are incredibly greedy?

That's rude. I'm actually average height, you know.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm getting much closer though, aren't I?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm getting much closer though, aren't I?



Not really.
Well if a Kobold would be classed under "fantasy race" along with elves, dwarves, and the like, rather than "anthro," then yes.
I'm more into that kind of fantasy stuff than stupid Disney looking dog-men, for sure.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

They're just cool, mostly.


----------



## slyslays444 (Mar 30, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I don't know, I barely create anything. Sometimes I roleplay but I deliberately leave out any mention of a species.
> You make it sound like I'm some kind of novel writer. I'm not.


Oh! I'm sorry to assume. Well, if you always avoid a species, maybe that's the best thing for you. Just a faceless creature, neither human, nor demon or anthro in any way. Just a being, existing. I can get behind that, lol. If people ask what it is you're supposed to be, just let them figure it out themselves. It's kinda like a shapeshifter, but at the same time not. Idk, haha. Simultaneously all things, and nothing at once. So, technically would you have a fursona? Up to you.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Be.

A
G
I
RAF
F...E

That's supposed to look like a giraffe. I know it's a big smelly animal, but something about it seems to suit you. Vore would definitely be funner as one. Long way down!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 30, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> ...
> Is there anything?
> I don't know if I really do like any of it or if I just like, for some reason, being "ironically" into it and self sabotaging.
> 
> ...


I think that's people on the internet regardless. It's not just furries who are fucked up. Hmmm...
The way you talk about how you don't fit in applies to myself as well, although I think I have a bit more appreciation of the creative side of the fandom.
In all honesty, I rarely involve myself with anything furry. I don't want a fursuit.  Although I can admire the skill of making them.
I don't talk in the discords. Although I admire how open they are to everyone.

I draw my characters more human then animal looking, although I do see the work going in on art I don't particularly like.

I guess I'm mainly here to talk about things, then participating myself.  Haha.

You know what though? That's perfectly alright. There are absolutely no rules based on how you may enjoy something.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

slyslays444 said:


> Oh! I'm sorry to assume. Well, if you always avoid a species, maybe that's the best thing for you. Just a faceless creature, neither human, nor demon or anthro in any way. Just a being, existing. I can get behind that, lol. If people ask what it is you're supposed to be, just let them figure it out themselves. It's kinda like a shapeshifter, but at the same time not. Idk, haha. Simultaneously all things, and nothing at once. So, technically would you have a fursona? Up to you.



It's not fun though.



Dongding said:


> Be.
> 
> A
> G
> ...



Uhh, nah, they're just really, really weird and I wouldn't know how the hell to even put such a thing on two legs feasibly.


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 30, 2018)

It takes YEARS to make a character to represent you for life, and by Years I mean it wont come to you in a day. After a long time youll find a character comes to YOU, not the other way around.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> It takes YEARS to make a character to represent you for life, and by Years I mean it wont come to you in a day. After a long time youll find a character comes to YOU, not the other way around.



Well, I don't feel like sitting around for years...


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Be a sheep. ;3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

The only real animals I have interest in are lizards and corvids. And even then, it didn't really work out.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 30, 2018)

be a raven dragon​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

Ever thought of being an Argonian?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Ever thought of being an Argonian?



I love them, don't get me wrong, but I think that's still too animal.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 30, 2018)

Well since anything outside of lizards and corvids, you probably won't want to be a Goku...

Perhaps crow in a lizard suit? Worked for me!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Well since anything outside of lizards and corvids, you probably won't want to be a Goku...
> 
> Perhaps crow in a lizard suit? Worked for me!



I was under the impression that _Goku _was singular, not a species.
But furries took individual characters like Renamon and somehow turned that into a species, so honestly, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I love them, don't get me wrong, but I think that's still too animal.


Than why not just make a few tweaks to fit what your looking for? Maybe shorten the muzzle, remove the tail, get rid of the claws and so on?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Than why not just make a few tweaks to fit what your looking for? Maybe shorten the muzzle, remove the tail, get rid of the claws and so on?



Hair though. That's kind of a big deal for me.
I like having hair.

I'm also not opposed to tails or claws. Those can stay.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 30, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Hair though. That's kind of a big deal for me.
> I like having hair.
> 
> I'm also not opposed to tails or claws. Those can stay.


Than add the hair. Maybe add some different colors either natural or artificial. You could then make it physically fit or skinny. Perhaps it doesn't have to be a reflection of you, but just a character that you came up with.


----------



## Inkblooded (Mar 31, 2018)

listen my dearling love your fursona ia pefect the way you are and you are perfevt the way you are you do not need to change and if a "Nornal" furry says you need to leave you can just open your big reptile mouth and vore them whole


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 10, 2018)

Then make a PERsona like an anthro plane. I don't really care just do whatever makes you happy. Y'know if it still obeys the law.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 10, 2018)

Just spittballin' here, but what about a skinny crocodile with a short snout? You know, a take no bullshit animal, you've got claws and beastly tail, wicked cool eyes, and slap some hair on the top and you're good to go son.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 11, 2018)

Also obsolete thread 
I'm keeping my original species thing.
If people don't like it, they can get lost.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Meditate on this for 3 Days

 If you make it out alive and not begging for food or water, You are ready to begin processing the thoughts you have collected upon meditation


----------



## Technophiliah (Sep 1, 2018)

Why don't you try it the other way, How would you describe yourself? Or what is a character from any media that you felt you related to- just to get a judge of your personality for the most part. Once you have at least one trait or feature of yourself you maybe able to think of a creature it reminds you of.

Or even think of the kind of person(Personality) you would _want_ to be, then try to connect it to a creature you feel might represent it.

If you respond with a description of who you are or who you want to be I can try to help if you would want


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 1, 2018)

Technophiliah said:


> Why don't you try it the other way, How would you describe yourself? Or what is a character from any media that you felt you related to- just to get a judge of your personality for the most part. Once you have at least one trait or feature of yourself you maybe able to think of a creature it reminds you of.
> 
> Or even think of the kind of person(Personality) you would _want_ to be, then try to connect it to a creature you feel might represent it.
> 
> If you respond with a description of who you are or who you want to be I can try to help if you would want




Holy thread necro, Batman!

This isn't an issue anymore, guys.
I'm not a furry, to be honest, and my sona isn't either, but too bad if you don't like it.


----------



## Technophiliah (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh, why not close the thread? And I don't really care weather you are or not, just trying to lend a hand


----------



## Rant (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey dude, anthro can really be anything with human traits. There's a fucking anime of Anthropomorphic warship-girls. Seriously. 

Tell anyone who says it's not anthro to shove it.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 1, 2018)

Rant said:


> Hey dude, anthro can really be anything with human traits. There's a fucking anime of Anthropomorphic warship-girls. Seriously.
> 
> Tell anyone who says it's not anthro to shove it.



I disagree. I don't consider my sona anthro for that very reason. To me, anthro usually needs to be prominently animal (or fucking plane I guess) in some way.
"Elf with lizard skin and a tail" is not enough. 
But who cares. I'm not a real furry anyway.


----------



## Rant (Sep 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I disagree. I don't consider my sona anthro for that very reason. To me, anthro usually needs to be prominently animal (or fucking plane I guess) in some way.
> "Elf with lizard skin and a tail" is not enough.
> But who cares. I'm not a real furry anyway.


Yeah and I'm a fucking dragon. Seriously, be what YOU want to be. Fuck mainstream marketing, there's people who think their ghosts or sonic characters. 

You do you.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 1, 2018)

Rant said:


> Yeah and I'm a fucking dragon. Seriously, be what YOU want to be. Fuck mainstream marketing, there's people who think their ghosts or sonic characters.
> 
> You do you.



And if furries want to kick me out, cool, they can. I don't know why I'm even here. Guess I'll go start my extremely specific monster person fandom or something.


----------



## Rant (Sep 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And if furries want to kick me out, cool, they can. I don't know why I'm even here. Guess I'll go start my extremely specific monster person fandom or something.


K I'm done trying to help you out of your self pity puddle. Have fun, don't drown.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 1, 2018)

Rant said:


> K I'm done trying to help you out of your self pity puddle. Have fun, don't drown.



_*What?*_


----------



## Rant (Sep 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> _*What?*_


Your just looking for attention. Everyone's trying to help you and your just like '_'Nah I'm gonna mope about the problem some more" _and ignore all the support were giving. 

So fuck it. I've seen this behavior before. The kind of '_'woe is me_" crap is old. Either take the advice and support or admit your an attention whore.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 1, 2018)

Rant said:


> Your just looking for attention. Everyone's trying to help you and your just like '_'Nah I'm gonna mope about the problem some more" _and ignore all the support were giving.
> 
> So fuck it. I've seen this behavior before. The kind of '_'woe is me_" crap is old. Either take the advice and support or admit your an attention whore.



I'm not looking for help, dude. I already said this was an old thread, I made it months ago when people on Discord were basically refusing to include me for not having a typical furry sona and I felt like I "had" to have one. The topic is no longer relevant at all.
I have a sona. It's not furry. I don't care. If people don't like it, too bad.
I don't know why you're taking this so seriously, anyway? Lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Rant (Sep 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm not looking for help, dude. I already said this was an old thread, I made it months ago when people on Discord were basically refusing to include me for not having a typical furry sona and I felt like I "had" to have one. The topic is no longer relevant at all.
> I have a sona. It's not furry. I don't care. If people don't like it, too bad.
> I don't know why you're taking this so seriously, anyway? Lighten the fuck up.





KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> And if furries want to kick me out, cool, they can. I don't know why I'm even here. Guess I'll go start my extremely specific monster person fandom or something.


You know what this is? A pity cry. You want attention, not solutions. You want everyone to like "oh no it's ok, we support you" and your fucking reply is to cry that your getting pushed out of the community. 

I'm fed up with that sort of behavior, it's a childish move used by emotionally stunted fools because their not good enough at manipulating people yet.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 1, 2018)

Then again there is not a requirement for you to have a sona.

The fandom is an interest in anthropomorphic characters. How you participate is up to you.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 1, 2018)

Rant said:


> You know what this is? A pity cry. You want attention, not solutions. You want everyone to like "oh no it's ok, we support you" and your fucking reply is to cry that your getting pushed out of the community.
> 
> I'm fed up with that sort of behavior, it's a childish move used by emotionally stunted fools because their not good enough at manipulating people yet.



Uh, no, it's not.
You're reading it wrong. Those aren't my intentions at all.

I will admit that I DO crave extra attention sometimes... but only from my boyfriend or others that I'm close to. I would never seek that from randoms on a furry forum, of all places.

I'm literally just saying, despite this OLD and IRRELEVANT thread, I have a non-anthro sona and I don't care if furries accept me or not, considering I'm not actually a furry.

I don't actively want to be included. I don't even like the furry community, really.

So, again, I don't know why you're seeing some hidden meaning in what I wrote that isn't there. Projecting, perhaps.

Either way, you're being unnecessarily hostile and rude over something trivial and frankly, childish. If you get this riled up over silly furry nonsense, then I think you need to go outside for a while.



Water Draco said:


> Then again there is not a requirement for you to have a sona.
> 
> The fandom is an interest in anthropomorphic characters. How you participate is up to you.



Yeah, I get that, but I'm not interested in anthropomoprhic animal, lol. So that doesn't apply.

Anyway, old thread. Matter is resolved. Calm your collective teats.


----------



## Technophiliah (Sep 1, 2018)

If it's old and irrelevant why not close the thread so people stop thinking its an ongoing issue?


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 3, 2018)

I don't understand what this thread is all about. I think everyone needs to chillax or something... how did this become a shitstorm?!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I don't understand what this thread is all about. I think everyone needs to chillax or something... how did this become a shitstorm?!



Because it's FurAffinity forums, which is basically a shitstorm factory.
People can make a shitstorm out of anything. Hell, if I make a thread about oatmeal it will probably devolve into a flame war eventually.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 3, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Because it's FurAffinity forums, which is basically a shitstorm factory.
> People can make a shitstorm out of anything. Hell, if I make a thread about oatmeal it will probably devolve into a flame war eventually.








Shitstorm factory.

Where your fears and horrors... are pooh? nah.


----------

